# Looking For Abvice about Four Stroke Combustion Engine



## 3dknowledge (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi,

I’m making a training tool/website to help people learn about engineering, but I’ve got a bit of a problem. I was working on 3D model of an engine and labelling parts etc. but there is one piece whose function I do not known (see below image).

I’ve asked around but no one I know seems to know what it is. The second below image is a close-up. 

This is what I do know:

•    Lit is belt driven so it turns (possibly centrifugal filter?).
•    The pulley is small so it turns fast.
•    There seems to be a connection to the lube oil sump. 
•    There are jubilee clips so it is easy to remove (which again points to some sort of filter).

So, does anyone know what it is? Item ‘2’ on the below image is for a lube oil filter (probably, informed guess), so why would they have a secondary filter on the suction side of the lube oil system (assuming that it is a filter and it is related to the lube oil system)?

The model can be found at the link below, it is interactive so you can zoom in to get a better look etc. 

http://www.3d-knowledge.com/full-screen-four-stroke-combustion-engine.html

Any help is welcomed!!!


----------



## JHW 3d (Feb 9, 2017)

Hard to tell from your images. A shot in the dark... could it be refrigerant compressor?


----------



## Supe (Feb 10, 2017)

That's a dry sump oil pump.  The fitting going to the oil pan is the suction stage, and the fitting going to the block is pressurized oil.  I've never seen an OEM one, but they're commonly added to race cars.  They let you run a shallower oil pan and keep the crank counterweights from rotating in the oil, preventing windage losses.  They also offer greater control over oil pressure, since the pulley size and pressure relief can dictate how fast the oil pressure comes in relative to engine RPM, and what the maximum oil pressure will be via a relief valve.  In many instances, multi stage pumps are used to also pull crankcase vacuum, which reduces power losses and promotes piston ring seal.


----------



## 3dknowledge (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks! I actually had this posted in a load of forums but yours (Supe) is until now the best guess. I have actually read other comments concerning an oil cooled alternator, haven't had a chance to check if that is correct yet...


----------



## Rinat (Feb 17, 2017)

ho wants to get rich quickly?

I'll buy expensive all drawings or repair drawings of engine LM-1600 

(aircraft F-16)

Write on e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 17, 2017)




----------

